# "Wegnehm-Spiel" programmieren, Tipps + Links?



## AndreasS (17. Nov 2004)

Hi,

ich soll im Rahmen eines Praktikas ein "Wegnehm-Spiel" programmieren. Spielregeln: Spielfeld besteht aus n Reihen von Münzen, 2 Spieler abwechselnd am Zug, der der die letzte nimmt hat verloren.
Wer hat so etwas schon mal gemacht? Oder gibt's dazu Links im im Netz, wo man sich ein wenig schlau machen kann?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp!

Danke vorab schon mal.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Passant aus einem Witz (18. Nov 2004)

Wie soll das Spiel denn aussehen? Soll man so viele Münzen nehmen dürfen wie man will(dann nimmt man immer n-1 Münzen, und der andere hat verloren), oder soll man immer nur höchstens 3 wegnehmen dürfen?
Allgemein würde ich sagen, du machst eine Variable "Reihenanzahl" und lässt sie in einer schleife herunterzählen. 
Solange n>0(
Abfrage wie viel reihen wegggenommen werden sollen;
n=n-gewünschteAnzahl;
)
Sowas wollte ich auch mal machen, um eine Sprache zu lernen.


----------



## SebiB90 (18. Nov 2004)

falls du ein bot einbauen willst hier 
hier der lösungsweg
der gener muss immer
x*(min+max)+min
haben


----------



## CelikBlek (19. Nov 2004)

ich habe das spiel mal irgendwann im ersten semester auch programmieren dürfen. wenn du noch interesse hast würde ich es dir schicken. habe es gerade nicht bei mir.


----------



## AndreasS (19. Nov 2004)

Hi,

danke für die vielen Antworten. Habe aber mein Problem eher mit der Oberfläche als mit dem Algorithmus. Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch nen Tipp für eine Oberfläche mit Swing.

Danke und Gruß
Andi


----------



## CelikBlek (20. Nov 2004)

was genau brauchst du denn da?


----------



## Guest (24. Nov 2005)

vll solltest du einfach mal mit Herr R. reden und nichts in forum rumsuchen


----------



## Gast (28. Nov 2005)

Hallo Andreas,

bist du weitergekommen bei  deinem Programmieren. Ich muss nämlich das gleiche Programmieren und weiß auch nicht weiter, bzw. finde den Anfang nicht.


----------



## MPW (12. Dez 2005)

Also die GUI ist doch recht easy, wie soll das Endprodukt aussehen?
Mach dir Labels oder Buttons mit "Steinchen" als Image, diese sortierst du irgendwie quadratische oder so und beim draufklicken, wir das entsprechende gelöscht, vllt durch eine grafische Animation langsam zum Randbewegt oder so....

Da ist doch der Kusnt keine Grenze gesetzt, außer vielleicht wenn es grafische zu aufwändig würde aber es soll ja nicht FarCry werden, oder?


----------

